# enolmatic filler machine



## LaurieL (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone ever used this? I am debating on buying this or the buon vino filler machine. Need your advise please!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 15, 2010)

I have heard a lot of great things about the enolmatic machine.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2010)

It is a great machine but is it needed for the quantity you do as its expensive! How much wine do you make and what are you looking for this to do cause the filter set up for this machine is very expensive also.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 15, 2010)

the enolmatic looks great...i had not seen it when i bought my Buon Vino.....which has thousands and thousands under its belt...if you keep sediment out of the buon vino..you are good to go...thats all i can offer


----------



## Dean (Feb 16, 2010)

I have the enolmatic and it's amazing! I can't imagine bottling without it. It's very fast and does a great job! I usually wait until I have about 2 to 300 bottles to do, and I just rip through those!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats quite a range!






Dean said:


> I usually wait until I have about 2 to 300 bottles to do,


----------



## Dean (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL, I meant 200 to 300.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 16, 2010)

I was hoping that was the case or perhaps you were just using a couple of these....


----------



## grapeman (Feb 16, 2010)

Man, that's a tiny person!


----------



## harryjpowell (Mar 16, 2010)

I have one and love it! It took one or two bottles to figure out the height adjustment and vac adjustment but it makes filling a breeze!
Here's a video of mine
Sorry I was using my phone cam so its a bit jerky


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSwwIOfRTuI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSwwIOfRTuI[/ame]


Can you embed a video in a post?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2010)

I see just like our vacuum set ups with the Boun Vino filler it dumps some in the overflow canister.


----------



## spurgon (Apr 4, 2010)

Harryjpowell,


What a fantastic automated bottle/corker setup. Is that a commercially available setup or is it your fabrication? Can you give some details about it?
Thanks
spurgon


----------



## Dean (Apr 4, 2010)

I can't answer on his corker, which looks like a personally fabricated setup, but the filler is the ENOLMatic Bottle filler. It's an amazing unit.


----------



## harryjpowell (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree the Enolmatic is awesome. I have noticed the two piece plastic tube tends to let air bubbles in at the connection so I just use regular tubing into my carboy. 


Thanks for the feedback on the corker. I have put all the parts together for the Portuguese model on my web site if your interested.


----------

